# Poppy 17 week old Mitted Ragdoll



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

She is lovely. Still a purring machine.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww how gorgeous, beautiful,xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!! such a beautiful breed x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely, how is oscar doing?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> lovely, how is oscar doing?


Oscar has a nice new home with a Maine Coone  She is 1 year old and *loves* him, apparently almost as much as his new owner. She was very nice, part-time teacher.

It was difficult selling him as a kitten as he was the same height as Misty! He kept trying to feed off her which was quite bizarre.

He is a lovely cat though. I miss him again.    Mum is deffo going to talk to Dad well in advance of next litter so she can get another one, she only had to ask apparently. 

His old owners emailed on Sunday to ask how he is. I emailed them yesterday.

I didn't get the amount for him that they would like back. Not sure what to do about that. I could have hung it out but my outdoor cat needed a room as she was unwell, so I guess I did sell him for less than I could have.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wicked, sounds like he has a wonderful new home, bless him!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful !

I am glad that Oscar got a loving home also.

I would deduct any costs from the amount you got for him and give that back.

It is not your fault he was returned and maybe they will think twice about making rash decisisons next time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful cat


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooo i think i'm in love with Poppy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Lovely pics - what a cutie!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for kind words. I will deduct what lost for Oscar, I just have to *tell *"the man" .

Poppy is a sweetie, she is very difficult not be all :001_wub::001_wub: over, she loves to sit on my knee purring and kissing my hands. She is a little treasure. She costs me a fortune with her fussy food ways but she is worth every penny.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh Poppy is absolutely stunning, i wasnt familar with this breed till i joined this forum, but will definately be interested in one like this in years to come.

So glad Oscar got a new home, not sure what you should do about paying them back, was there much difference?


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How sweet! What a beautiful blue seal point kitty! She looks so soft. I wish I could have a cat but my husband says no way. He has allergies. I will settle with a dog.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is stunning, thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sarahberra said:


> What a beautiful *blue seal *point kitty! She looks so soft.


lol - no such thing! Either blue* OR *seal - can't be both! This kit is a blue mitted. Sorry, don't mean to laugh - but the image made me giggle!


----------



## BethanMay (Aug 17, 2009)

what adorable pointing!! absolutely gorgeous colouring!! x


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

She is a little stunner!


----------

